# Frage zur Rahmengarantie ?



## techxtr (27. März 2004)

Ein Freund verkauft seinen 6 Monate alten Gemini-Rahmen, & da er mir eigentlich sehr gut gefällt hab ich ein Auge darauf geworfen   

Nun meine eigentliche Frage.

Wenn ich diesen Rahmen kaufe, und es sollte damit irgendein Problem geben (was hoffentlich nie der Fall ist)  habe ich dann bei Bergwerk noch einen Garantieanspruch oder nicht ??

Originalrechnung ist vorhanden aber dann eben nicht auf meinen Namen


----------



## techxtr (3. April 2004)

Kann mir keiner von Bergwerk eine detailierte Auskunft geben ??

Wäre relativ dringend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (3. April 2004)

Garantie leistet im Nornmalfall der Händler nicht Bergwerk. Ob jetzt Dein Freund oder der ursprüngliche Händler Garantiepflichtig ist??

Hätt ich jetz auch gern gewußt - wo sind die Rechtsexperten unter uns?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. April 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Garantie leistet im Nornmalfall der Händler nicht Bergwerk. Ob jetzt Dein Freund oder der ursprüngliche Händler Garantiepflichtig ist??



Das was du hier meinst, ist die Gewährleistung.
Suchfunktion verwenden. Dieses Thema wurde schon oft besprochen.


----------



## Endurance (5. April 2004)

Du hast recht. Hab ich vertauscht - geht wohl vielen so.

Also das mit Suchfunktion ist ein netter Hinweis, aber viel brauchbares komt hier auch nicht raus (evtl. bin ich auch zu blöd die Daten zu interpretieren).

Die Vermutung die als Summe herauskommt:

Garantie kommt von Bergwerk (wie hoch ist die eigentlich) und ist unabhängig vom Verkäufer?
Gewährleisung ist mind. 2 Jahre und kommt vom Verkäufer. Also in Deinem Fall von dem Kumpel. Dieser kann sich dann wiederum an den Händler wenden?
Wenn ich als Privatperson via Kaufvertrag von Gewährleistungsanspruechen Abstand nehme ist diese Klausel dann zulässig? Wenn ja gilt dann die Gewährleistung vom ursprünglichen Händler oder hat man einfach keine mehr?


----------



## techxtr (7. April 2004)

Die Diskussion geht meiner Meinung am Thema vorbei.
Da ja Bergwerk meines Wissens 3 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Rahmen gibt (freiwillige Garantieleistung), während die hier diskutierte Gewährleistung gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.

Diese freiwillige Garantie von Bergwerk kann meines Erachtens jeder Händler abwickeln.

Die Frage ist nur ob diese Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt, oder einfach für den Rahmen.   

Dazu wäre eine Stellungnahme von Bergwerk interessant.


----------



## Endurance (7. April 2004)

> Die Diskussion geht meiner Meinung am Thema vorbei.


Nö, find ich nicht, da Du doch wissens willst ob Dein Rahmen im Falle eines Schades ersetzt wird oder nicht?! Und da das Rad eben <2Jahre alt ist zieht eben auch die Gewährleistung (gesetzliche); auch wenn Du nicht explizit danach gefragt hast.

von techxtr:


> Die Frage ist nur ob diese Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt, oder einfach für den Rahmen.


von endurance:


> Garantie kommt von Bergwerk (wie hoch ist die eigentlich) und ist unabhängig vom Verkäufer?


Mein wohl dasselbe, sprich ist die Garantie unabhängig vom Verkäufer, bzw. Erstbesitzer => gilt für den Rahmen egal wer ihn gerade besitzt.



> Da ja Bergwerk meines Wissens 3 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Rahmen gibt


Wo steht das eigentlich, ich habe nichts schriftliches darüber bei meinen Unterlagen gefunden...


----------



## techxtr (8. April 2004)

Die Aussage mit 3 Jahre Garantie von Bergwerk auf ihre Rahmen hab ich von meinem Händler als ich mir voriges Jahr mein Mercury gekauft habe.

So wie ich das damals beim Kauf verstanden habe gilt die 2 jährige Gewährleistung auf das gesamte Rad, und der Rahmen hat davon unabhängig 3 Jahre Garantie direkt vom Hersteller

Nur hab ich eben auch in meinen Unterlagen, bzw. im Netz nichts schriftliches über die Bergwerk Garantien gefunden.


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. April 2004)

Wenn Du nichts schriftliches (verbindliches) findest, wird es wohl keine 3 Jahresgarantie wie oben beschrieben geben :-(

Ich hatte das Glück, daß mir auf meinen alten KATARGA Rahmen eine 10-Jahresgarantie auf Bruch gegeben wurde. Allerdings kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß viele Hersteller aufgrund des Leichtbau-Druckes und vor allem der rabiaten Nutzung eines MTB Rahmens in 'unsachgemäßer' Weise von einer längerfristigen Garantieleistung absehen.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. April 2004)

Hi @ all, 

Bergwerk gibt auf alle Rahmen ein 3 jährige Garantie auf Rahmenbruch. 
Diese verfällt allerdings bei Renneinsätzen. Alle bisherigen Garantieabwicklungen sind allerdings immer zum Wohle des Kunden abgewickelt worden. Natürlich gibts auch hier Querschläger, die einen Unfallrahmen von uns ersetzt haben wollen! Das merken wir aber in jedem Fall!
 


Bergwerk Manufaktur

AnthonyXIV


----------

